# Guess my HP



## qwkvet (Oct 28, 2014)

Getting ready to put the new motor on the dyno for break in/tune/pulls before it gets dropped into my 65. Motor is all new from Butler.
69 400 block with a 4.25" stroker kit to get 461 cu in.
10.5/1 compression
Edelbrock round port heads cnc flowed to 330+ cfm.
Lunati hydraulic roller cam with .625 lift at the valves and .254 duration at .050 lift.
Performer RPM manifold with Pro Systems 850 custom carb.
Dougs 1 7/8" full length round port headers.
All logos and names milled off and evertything painted 65 Pontiac blue. Looks bone stock for a quick peek under the hood lol.
any guesses for HP and TQ?


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

435/500


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

538 HP/565 torque


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

472 / 598


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

590hp @ 6500 RPM's 550TQ @ 5000 RPM's

Revised my numbers using the Dyno 2000 program.


----------



## qwkvet (Oct 28, 2014)

hope you guys are wrong lol. Jim Butler is expecting this thing to pull somewhere around 600 HP.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

I just pulled numbers out of my keister. I have no idea what power you will make... ;P


----------

